# digital compass



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Just got a new Velocitek Prism digital compass to use on my International 5o5. People say they like the Tactick digital compass instead because of the countdown timer included in it. Others like the Prism because you can change the battery when it wears out. Does the timer outweigh the ability to (eventually) change the battery? Do people use the timer, or a wristwatch? Opinions?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I use a watch because no mater what position I am on the boat I can see the watch. the ability to change the battery would be important to me because the only time that the battery would die would be on the most important start of you life.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I like the separate watch on the wrist too. Easy to set, without having to be next to the compass, which would be mounted up by the mast. Lets you check the bearings for the line & wind up to the last minute.


----------

